# Pretty Please . . .



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Dizzi squirrel said:


> > FF is hosting a team Quiz in the chatroom starting in April and we need more teams!
> >
> > To form a team you need 3 members from a thread/board
> > you post on within FF (you make 4)
> > ...


----------

